# Help!!! My Puppy is Lazy!!



## BlueTyco (Sep 26, 2007)

Ok my puppy is very lazy.. we want to walk him but he never wants to walk... instead he wants to be carried outside and or he likes to do has navy seal crawl... what can we do to get him to walk. We know how important it is to exercise him but he is just lazy... Please give us some suggestions!!!!


----------



## Figgy1682 (Aug 29, 2007)

how old is the puppy?


----------



## gwillie23 (May 8, 2007)

Has he been evaluated by your vet maybe there something wrong and he's not just lazy


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

If this is a really younge pup they don't like to walk on leashes you have to get them use to it in the house first. I would take your pup to the vet and have him checked out. Did you get this pup froma breeder? If so contact them and see if any one else has a problem with their pups. Does your pup like to play at all?


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

I had this problem with Rocky. I took him to the vet and they found that he was sick..I'm sure motion would make it worse..
Just some insight on what "Could be" the problem.
Rocky had the begining stages of penomia.


----------



## BlueTyco (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions!! My pup is 4 months old. For the most part he is active as far as playing with his toys and playing with dad. But when it comes to walking, it takes a lot of convincing. we try throughing sticks in front of him, which he likes that. Or holding out a treat to get his attention or we have the kids walk in front of him and he has no problem with moving.... but we are not sure if thats normal or if that's a problem. He has been to the vet 4 times already for all of his shots.. so I don't think something is wrong with him. We live across the street from a golf coarse. We try to take him over there to walk and play. But like I he has his good days and his bad days...


----------

